# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Double bedroom accommodation

## Petri

Usually it's easier and cheaper just to get two separate double rooms, but any suggestions for accommodation in NYC with two separate bedrooms?  Doesn't need to be a hotel.

----------


## Peter NJ

WWW.VRBO.COM

----------


## marybeth

The way I understand it, apartment rentals of less than thirty days and where the owner is not on site, are illegal in NYC.  This has actually been the case for a long time but a new law in 2010 cleared some grey areas and led to stricter enforcement.

http://www.frommers.com/articles/6912.html

The Hotel Beacon on the UWS has 2 bedroom suites.

http://beaconhotel.com/rooms_2br_suite.htm

----------


## Petri

How do all those rentals on vrbo and airbnb in NYC work out?

----------


## marybeth

Not sure Petri, but from what I've read, in some cases I guess they are fine, if still illegal.  But in many, they are scams, or reported by neighbors and people are evicted.  There are legitimate apartment-style hotels like the Beacon above or Affinia properties.

Perhaps one of the NYC residents can weigh in.  I am just a frequent visitor, but I can certainly understand and respect why these laws are in place.   Housing in NYC is incredibly expensive, and if owners or brokers can rent apartments at hotel rates, more people will get priced out of the already tight market.  And I for one would not want to have a revolving-door rental next door to my place, even if the visitors are as nice as you!

oh, and with airbnb, owners are supposed to be there when you stay, which is allowable under the law, ie "couch surfing."

----------


## Petri

Airbnb does have an option for the full home/apt, in fact I've noticed that there are some very professional accomodation providers listed that I've seen elsewhere and perhaps have their own sites as well.  Wouldn't be surprised if some villas or even hotels from St. Barth are there, too.

No doubt the vrbo/airbnb/... sector has it's scams, problems and legal issues.

----------


## NYCFred

> How do all those rentals on vrbo and airbnb in NYC work out?




VERRRY quietly.

----------

